# [SOLVED]wlan0 nie skanuje

## arturx

mam problem z wlan0: 

```
lspci

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
```

 gdy mu wklepie:

```
iwlist scan
```

to wysypuje błąd:

```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Input/output error

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

ppp0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

dmesg wyświetla:

```
iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: loaded firmware version 8.24.2.12

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch
```

Kernel skompilowany w/g http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi

```
Device Drivers --->

    [*] Network device support --->

        [*] Wireless LAN --->

            [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

            <M> Intel Wireless Wifi

            [*]   Enable LED support in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers

            [*]   Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver

            [*]   Enable full debugging output in iwlagn and iwl3945 drivers

            <M>   Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN (iwlagn)

            [*]     Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN

            [*]     Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN; Intel WiFi Link 1000, 6000, and 6050 Series
```

No ale jak poczytam w/w dmesg i dodam rfkill:

```
Networking --->

    [*] Networking support

        <m> RF switch subsystem support
```

to wtedy jeszcze większe schody bo niewiedzieć czemu nie mam dmesg a sieć nie wstaje:

```
localhost artur # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

localhost artur # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

net.wlan0        | * WARNING: net.wlan0 has already started, but is inactive

localhost artur # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

net.wlan0        | * Bringing down interface wlan0

net.wlan0        | *   Removing addresses

net.wlan0        | *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

net.wlan0        | *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

net.wlan0        | * Bringing up interface wlan0

net.wlan0        | *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

net.wlan0        |SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

net.wlan0        |Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP                                        [ ok ]

net.wlan0        | *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

net.wlan0        | *   Backgrounding ... ...

net.wlan0        | * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
```

Last edited by arturx on Sun May 23, 2010 9:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Moze sie przyda:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/HP_Pavillion_dv4-1199ef

 *Quote:*   

> lspci
> 
> ....
> 
> 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Wifi
> 
> Linux Kernel Configuration: Intel Wireless Wifi 
> 
> -----
> ...

 

Sprobuj tez moze po prostu:

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan
```

----------

## arturx

niestety nic nie daje :/

```
localhost artur # ifconfig wlan0 up

localhost artur # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Input/output error

localhost artur # dmesg | grep iwlagn

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27k

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: loaded firmware version 8.24.2.12

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

localhost artur # 

```

----------

## soban_

Wg tej instrukcji co przedstawilem i po doinstalowaniu:

```
# emerge net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode
```

Dalej sie wywraca?

----------

## arturx

dalej bez zmian . Z firmaware nie mam problemów bo pisze że loaded

```
iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: loaded firmware version 8.24.2.12

iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch
```

na jakim działasz kernelu ? bo ja 2.6.32-gentoo-r7

może tu mam błąd:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="mojssid"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        psk="haslo"

        priority=-9999999

}

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=0

}
```

----------

## soban_

Ja uzywam do skanowania i zarzadzania sieciami WICD. Na zen-kernelu jade - jednak ja nie posiadam takiej karty sieciowej WiFi jak Ty, ale wg opisu autora powinno cos takiego zadzialac. U mnie o dziwo w lapku jest karta atheros, do ktorej musialem doinstalowac acerhk(!?), mimo ze lapek to fujitsu siemens li 1718 - z tego powodu, aby system mogl obslugiwac - a w zasadzie wlaczyc diode od WiFi, kombinowalem juz kilkanascie razy i nie da sie inaczej tego zalatwic. Wiec byc moze...to sa klawisze dodatkowe (jakies) ktore powoduja brak poprawnego dzialania karty sieciowej. Jednak takie przypadki zdarzaja sie raz na n-modeli, co nie zmienia faktu ze sie zdarzaja. Sprobuj moze wpisac model laptopa i poszukac WiFi na googlach - moze komus udalo sie to ladnie opisac i skonfigurowac pod Linuxem.

----------

## ryba84

```
iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch 
```

Czyżby radio było wyłączone? Spróbuj pokombinować w biosie. Tam jest na pewno coś na ten temat. Możliwe, że uda się włączyć radio na stałe. Jeśli to nie będzie pomagało to kombinuj z opcjami modułu przy modprobe. Ja mam inną kartę ale u mnie wstaje jak dam:

```
modprobe ipw2200 disable=0 hwcrypto=0 associate=0
```

A i killswitch musisz mieć w kernelu.

----------

## arturx

działa  :Smile:  pomogła aktualizacja biosu, a jednak coś z biosem  :Smile: 

dzięki wszystkim za pomoc

----------

